# Duty calls



## George Farmer (18 May 2009)

I won't be active for a short while, as I'm off to Afghanistan again very soon.  I won't be away for long - just a week or so.

Take care and be good!


----------



## John Starkey (18 May 2009)

Hi George,stay safe my friend,i will say a prayer for you,
Regards john


----------



## StevenA (18 May 2009)

Well done George and good luck  8)


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 May 2009)

Good luck George.


----------



## altaaffe (18 May 2009)

That's away quick again George - you upset somebody ??


----------



## Tony Swinney (18 May 2009)

Good luck out there George.
Cheers

Tony


----------



## JamesM (18 May 2009)

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## TDI-line (18 May 2009)

Be careful mate and good luck.

Is it just me but when i think of you doing a _tour_, i get the Rolling Stones "Paint it black" going in my mind.


----------



## samc (18 May 2009)

hope it all goes well


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2009)

Good luck mate and stay safe out there, we will all miss you


----------



## Nick16 (18 May 2009)

so whens the planting happening.   

seriously, good luck mate. enjoy it as well, its a beautiful country. (nature wise)


----------



## Steve Smith (18 May 2009)

Stay safe mate, and do us proud  see you on the flip side


----------



## Stu Worrall (18 May 2009)

Stay safe George and bring me back a handful of afgan sarawalk sand for some deco on my substrate


----------



## George Farmer (19 May 2009)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## CeeBee (20 May 2009)

Be safe


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 May 2009)

Good luck George!

I reckon the Taleban coffee table division are in for a right kicking!  

Dave.


----------



## rawr (20 May 2009)

Good luck mate.


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2009)

Thanks Caroline and Thomas!



			
				Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Good luck George!
> 
> I reckon the Taleban coffee table division are in for a right kicking!
> 
> Dave.


Cheers mate. lol

At least I'll be fighting fit the morning after....


----------



## Dave Spencer (20 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> At least I'll be fighting fit the morning after....



Ouch!  

Dave.


----------



## oldwhitewood (20 May 2009)

Good luck G, keep 'em heads ringin'


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2009)

Cheers mate.

Now do I risk taking the 50D, or stick with my compact?


----------



## Garuf (20 May 2009)

I somehow missed this, good luck, George. Hope for a swift and a safe return.
I'd take the d50 and pray it's covered by the household insurance.


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I somehow missed this, good luck, George. Hope for a swift and a safe return.
> I'd take the d50 and pray it's covered by the household insurance.


Cheers, Gareth.


----------



## hellohefalump (20 May 2009)

Best of luck out there, hope to see you back safe and well, and soon!


----------



## aaronnorth (20 May 2009)

good luck


----------



## George Farmer (20 May 2009)

Thanks again!

All packed now.  Ready for a romantic dinner with the better half, followed by 'The Apprentice' at 9pm, then I'm off....


----------



## LondonDragon (20 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Thanks again!
> 
> All packed now.  Ready for a romantic dinner with the better half, followed by 'The Apprentice' at 9pm, then I'm off....


Have a safe trip George, all the best


----------

